# Lab/Vizsla Mix?



## HigginsMom (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry if this is on the wrong board or has been asked a lot. A year and a half ago my husband and I rescued a puppy from a lab rescue. He is definitely not 100% lab - and I'm sure he's not 100% anything. This weekend at the farmer's market someone came up and complimented us on our beautiful Vizsla. Having no idea what a Vizsla was we went home and looked up information on the breed. Imagine our surprise when it described our Higgins perfectly - incredible energy and loves to run, a definite velcro dog who will crawl under the covers in bed at night, medium sized (55 pounds), lean and muscular (including seeing ribs while he runs and bends), separation anxiety... the whole bit. Needless to say, my husband and I are now thinking Higgins is at least part if not mostly Vizsla. He's obviously not 100% Vizsla (a little dark for a Vizsla, and shorter ears), but I was wondering your opinions. Again, he's a rescue, and I'm not super invested in finding out what he is, but thought it was fun to learn about a new breed and see how similar he was to the Vizsla description. I have more pics in an online album: https://picasaweb.google.com/113384765536170287528/Higgins?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCJTk8r2oxNTqBw&feat=directlink.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Could be! A couple of those shots are Vizsla-like.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome. Certainly looks to have some V in him - and sounds like one too. He sure is a handsome fella - love the name!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Got the eyes and nose of a V and the ears of a lab - pretty pup - welcome 2 the forum - I think V adVice is where you need to be LOL


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Cute doggie!! Sounds awesome  he looks pretty similar to a choco lab/v mix that I've seen. Looks like he has the classic V "butt swirls!" Am I right? Or chest swirl? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as OttosMama for me, my immediate thought was choc lab/vizsla, bonny lad he is too


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

He's adorable! Definitely looks like there is some pointing breed in him. Could also be a Weimaraner or GSP mix. The vet can do DNA testing if you really want to know.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like there is some Vizsla in there for sure! Not 100% though - the very thick neck is a give away - and is very lab like. Still you have a very beautiful dog!

I'd definitely do the DNA test. It's easier to train & deal with your dog if you know more about what breed it is and what its mannerisms & characteristics are.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, HigginsMom, and welcome! After looking at your photo album, my opinion is that Higgins has a LOT of Vizsla genes in him. As you said, since he is a rescue, it's impossible to know for sure, but I think you can confidently assume there is a Vizsla or two in his ancestry. He's a lovely dog, by the way. So nice of you to save his life!! (My dog came out of the dog pound three years ago.) ;D 

p,s, My last dog was a Vizsla mix, and having her is what made me fall in love with Vizslas. My present dog, Willie, is a purebred Vizsla, but obviously without papers.


----------



## drengel6 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have the same question as you. We adopted a one year old dog Thursday night and took him to our vet today thinking he was lab/weim. mix. Our vet believes he might be Vizsla, which until this morning I hadn't heard of. He does seem to have most of the traits and we are curious as to our new love bug. Also any advice would be great as we previously owned golden retrievers.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Your dog has a lot of Vizsla in it! Get a DNA test & report back to us the results!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Agree! Be prepared for a difference in energy level between the Golden Retrievers and the Vizsla. Vizslas are wonderful, loving, and smart... Also very busy! My best advice would be to pay attention to his exercise requirements. A tired Vizsla is a happy and well-behaved Vizsla! 

p.s. He is very, very cute!!


----------



## HigginsMom (Jun 25, 2012)

This forum is more lively than I realized! Thanks for all the responses and compliments - I think he's a pretty cute guy but of course it's always nice to hear that from strangers.

I have thought about doing a DNA test, but heard those are pretty inaccurate - do they even test for Vizsla? If so, maybe I'll give it a shot!

Thanks for the tip about heading over to V advice, I'll check out that section next.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

All V mixes are super cute  ... anyone have a possum that looks like a Vizsla?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Drengel,

He definitely looks like he has that happy Vizsla face!!! Always smiling ;D. So cute !! Best of luck with your love bug


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I see vizsla in both of those happy faces!


----------



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi
Brian is 3/4 Vizsla and 1/4 lab -- his dad Terry was the half'n'half, he looked alot like your little man drengel6


----------



## Carollyne (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just got a rescue dog and they told me she is a chocolate lab mix. I searched online and I believe she may be part Vizsla! She is very high energy, very sweet, definitely a velcro, has separation anxiety, whines or cries when bored or for no apparent reason, she craves attention and love and she learns very quickly and likes to please. 

What do you guys think? See attached photos


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

I see viszla in the face tail and definetly those eyes! <3


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, her eyes and body type! How old is she! She's a cute doggie!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely part Vizsla! What a cutie!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She is definitely part Vizsla... more Vizsla than Lab. Very adorable, too!!


----------

